# 220g Malawi Peacock and Hap Videos



## DireWolf (Jul 27, 2011)

Hey All,

Here are a couple of new videos of my 220g Malawi Male Peacock & Hap Show Tank.

Also, a link to my YouTube Channel. I recently uploaded around 30 videos about 1 minute long each profiling a single species from the tank.

Please subscribe to my Channel if you like it. I am continually uploading more videos of the species I have been recently collecting.

http://www.youtube.com/user/DireWolf4444

Full Tank View


----------



## Poseidon (Sep 1, 2013)

Beautiful tank and specimens!!!


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Awesome tank Greg. I especially love the OB Dolphin and the White Knight albino Ahli. I`d love to get one of each for my all male setup.
--
Paul


----------



## piranhaBill (Aug 8, 2014)

Nice Greg, thanks for showing me your tanks in person! Beautiful fish as always!


----------



## DireWolf (Jul 27, 2011)

Thanks guys.

The OB Dolphin, I have never seen another anywhere online or otherwise. When he gets a little bigger I will put him up for sale only to someone with blue dolphin females with the intention of breeding him and see what becomes of it, lol.


----------



## tobalman (Mar 31, 2006)

Very nice tank Greg, What type of filter do you use for the tank at that size ?

Cyrtocara moorii fins should not have any egg spot.


----------



## Spicoli (Dec 11, 2012)

tobalman said:


> Very nice tank Greg, What type of filter do you use for the tank at that size ?
> 
> Cyrtocara moorii fins should not have any egg spot.


I would imagine it has been hybridized at some point, if it is the "only" one, it's probably not legit.

Egg spots and OB would lead me to believe it has some non moori genetics down the line somewhere. I hope im wrong cuz that would be a sweet fish to rebreed


----------



## DireWolf (Jul 27, 2011)

2 Fx5's and an AC110 behind the BG.

Yes, I am sure the OB Dolphin is a hybrid in some shape or form in order to have the pattern as it is not found in the lake. He is very active and a happy fish in the tank.

Anyone know how OB Peacocks and OB Hap Ahli's were originally created?


----------



## Spicoli (Dec 11, 2012)

DireWolf said:


> 2 Fx5's and an AC110 behind the BG.
> 
> Yes, I am sure the OB Dolphin is a hybrid in some shape or form in order to have the pattern as it is not found in the lake. He is very active and a happy fish in the tank.
> 
> Anyone know how OB Peacocks and OB Hap Ahli's were originally created?


I believe they would have been crossed with Mbuna at somepoint according to what i've read in the past. They are the only fish i'm aware of that have natural OB patterns.


----------



## Spicoli (Dec 11, 2012)

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/ob_peacock.php

The article.


----------



## DireWolf (Jul 27, 2011)

Spicoli said:


> I believe they would have been crossed with Mbuna at somepoint according to what i've read in the past. They are the only fish i'm aware of that have natural OB patterns.


That would make sense, and if the case then all OB Peacock and Haps would be hybrids of mbuna.

Here are 2 of my Hap Ahli OB's.


----------



## DireWolf (Jul 27, 2011)

Spicoli said:


> http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/ob_peacock.php
> 
> The article.


Good find Steve, there you have it.


----------



## Spicoli (Dec 11, 2012)

DireWolf said:


> Good find Steve, there you have it.


I was told this is the reason some OB peacocks can be ultra aggressive. They are part nasty mbuna and the attitude if nothing else carries through.


----------



## DireWolf (Jul 27, 2011)

*Mylochromis Gracilis*

Here is one of my new favorites.

Mylochromis Gracilis.


----------



## John_C (Dec 17, 2007)

*78uhjk*

Love that background! :O


----------



## DireWolf (Jul 27, 2011)

*Nimbochromis Polystigma*

*Nimbochromis Polystigma *


----------



## John_C (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm so loving that background..! Beautiful fish too.


----------

